# New Member



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

Howdy all;

New to this forum, joined yesterday and looked through it. Have been on Good Sam, I like this one.

My wife and I are both retired, She from Verizon in 11-03 and myself from military 03-04. We live in College Station, TX. Two daughters, one in Ohio and one here local, two Grandkids and one on the way.

Bought a new 2006 Outback Sidney edition 28 FRL-S Dec 05. Have had a problem with a leak on the slide but have a good dealership working on it, and will probably pick it up tomorrow, Wed. and hit the road for a few days. Currently towing with a 2001 Chevy 2500 HD. Hope to get some pictures to post soon.

Happy Trails and Hope to see YALL on the road!!!!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site, and congrats on your purchase action ! This site is awesome, and full of knowledge!

What branch of the Military did you retire from? I was in the Marine Corps for 7 years till I got hurt and medically discharged.

Bill


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome BullwinkleMoose action

Congratulations on your new Outback - I hope you have many years of enjoyment out of it.









Check out the rally's in your area - it's a great way to meet other Outbackers!!

Enjoy your new TT


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome action

John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site. goodluck with the TT, hope the leak is temporary.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers, everything you need to know you will find here. The people on this board are great and friendly to boot. Have fun in the new trailer. JR


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome, welcome, welcome.......

Post often and

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome BullwinkleMoose to the Outback Family
And congrats on the new Outback
Post often

Don action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, BullwinkleMoose!* action 
I kind of like this forum better than any of the others as well!









And congratulations on that Outback! If you guys are looking for a trip, why don't you come join us in Oregon for the Fall PNW Outbackers Rally? We would love to meet you.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

action So glad to have you!







Congratulations!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site







I'm sure you will have a great time with the Outback. That is a really great floor plan too.

Is there a football team in College Station?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome aboard* action

darrel


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to the club bullwinklemoose and congrats on the new TT!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

HOOOORRRRAAAYYY! Another Texan!

Welcome Bullwinkle to the Outbacker family.

You guys need to check out the Texas rallies and come join up with some of us. Look for South Central Rally information on the forum.

Would love to meet with y'all.

Mark


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum and you do need to check out the Texas Rallies. One thing to warn you about though.....make sure you have plenty of money the mods when you get back from one of these things will cost you. But hey its all fun because you can show them off at the next Rally.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Enjoy that TT.

Scott


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

mswalt said:


> HOOOORRRRAAAYYY!Â Another Texan!
> [snapback]113434[/snapback]​


HOOOORRRRAAAYYY! Another 28 F RL-S/2500HD owner!









Welcome to Outbackers, BullwinkleMoose

- Rocky ... I mean Roger.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best darn site on the internet.

Glad you found us and CONGRATS on the new Outback!


----------

